# Kitchen Basket Strainer



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok this is the only type I like to use, Jomar Kitchen Snap n Loc Strainers.

Never had one leak, and they go in so smoothly.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Is that the one that has the tighting device in the center of the strainer?
(tight it from above with a screw driver?)


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No this on has only the nut that tightens the cup from the bottom.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I used one once that was like the basket for a garbage disposal, had 3 wing nuts.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

USP45 said:


> I used one once that was like the basket for a garbage disposal, had 3 wing nuts.


 
thoes ones are my favorite......


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

rex said:


> thoes ones are my favorite......


No muss, no fuss, life just gets better


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Usually we install the Franke cable operated ones so that the cook doesn't have to reach into the sink to drain the water.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Ok this is the only type I like to use, Jomar Kitchen Snap n Loc Strainers.
> 
> Never had one leak, and they go in so smoothly.


 

These are like the Wolverine style, in my book, the best basket strainers around. I have resorted to using the 3 set screws, but perfer this one.

where do you get them? wolverine wants me to buy 30 min which would be silly for me to do. :yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Get them from Keller or Consolidated, Fergs has them but I stay away from that supplier.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I use the "spec" strainers, which is probably what you have in the pic. I like the long shank and cut threads - no pressed threads. 

The ones I've had lately that I like had a soldered brass thread section and the rest of the strainer was stainless. Nice and heavy quality. But now I can't find them. I've got a couple of sets of different quality now - the cheapest have a rubber seal pressed between the basket and the threads.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Kohler duostrainer. Thing's solid machined brass. I've noticed some quality issues with them lately though that's causing me to look for a new one.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Wolverine is the cat's meow. If you can't swing 30 of them, get someone (or two someones) to go in with you on them. Heck, if your Wolverine rep will split ship, I bet some of the folks here will split a case with you.

We used to order them with our names on them. Talk about good advertising down the road.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Wolverine is the cat's meow. If you can't swing 30 of them, get someone (or two someones) to go in with you on them. Heck, if your Wolverine rep will split ship, I bet some of the folks here will split a case with you.
> 
> We used to order them with our names on them. Talk about good advertising down the road.


I will split an order with you. And I want my name on it.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Talk to your Wolverine rep. I would split one, but I'm not running service anymore. I'm the enemy, remember?

<-------- GC... (shhhhhh, fox is in the hen house!)


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Wolverine has a couple different kinds of strainers. Which ones exactly are the good ones?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Fergs has them but I stay away from that supplier.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Wolverine has a couple different kinds of strainers. Which ones exactly are the good ones?


The type shown by Ron. I'm not sure how many they offer in that type, but the one they offer with custom laser etching. We were paying about 11.50 each for them ordering in large numbers, so I imagine its about $14.00 dollars today. Perhaps a bit more. I want to say 52810, but that is just from memory. Its been a while.

I don't have a Wolverine catalog anymore, sorry.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why is that one so good? I've pulled many of that kind out and have never been impressed with them. They have a cheap feel to them. The kohler strainer with the 3 screws is much better. Hand one to a customer and they sense the quality by it's weight. It probably weighs a couple pounds. Solid brass, cut threads, very nice.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Talk to your Wolverine rep. I would split one, but I'm not running service anymore. I'm the enemy, remember?
> 
> <-------- GC... (shhhhhh, fox is in the hen house!)


*I had to get back to this.*

*I completely disagree, you're a plumber as well.*
*One hell of a plumber at that.*

*You broke into the trades as such, your depth of knowledge has in no way diminished in plumbing.*

*Even if you allowed your licensing fee's to lapse, I'd guess a simple renewal fee would fix that.*

*Yes, your a GC, please stop (even in jest) assuming a GC is the "enemy"...your anything but the "enemy".*
*I have spoken negatively of GC's, but thats not all GC's, there are the smaller percentage who truly know the cost of running a business & what it takes to do a job the right way, you fit that bill.*

*In the military, there is a term - "Mustang".*
*The term refers to a commanding officer who started out as an enlisted non-officer who worked his way through the ranks to get to where he is, these are the most respected officers of all.*

*I see you as a "Mustang" plumber, I'll debate, butt heads and disagree with you if I see a point you may have missed, or a detail I might question.*
*for the purpose of hearing why you disagree, because I have much to learn from someone like you, no debate there.*

*On occasion, I may actually have a point, more often I find with you there is something to learn, or at least glean into my own business.*

*Needed to be clear on that, with a tip of the hat.*


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Grumpy! Its nice to be appreciated.

I didn't mean to imply that I shouldn't be here, and I have worked up through the ranks for sure. I still think like a plumber in many ways and it helps with other tasks.

As for why I like that basket strainer, its a good price and a good quality. I don't recall it being low quality at all. It comes with all brass nuts and its all brass with a good chrome plating on it. I'm not a fan of most Kohler accessories except their trap ware and service stops, but I can get about the same quality from other manufacturers as most don't stock Kohler accy's in our area.

Now, back to the strainer. It has a longer threaded tail on it and it goes in with one nut. I can install from outside the sink cabinet without turning upside down to find a screw head. I can look into the sink as I tighten to watch the putty ooze and to stop to let it relax as needed and to keep the logo at the 12 o'clock position. They go in fast, have a nice thick washer that seals and holds well and come in a box that will survive life on a service truck. Plus, you can't buy them at the box store. (that one is my biggest reason for much of the wolverine I have bought in the past. Hodes is another good company with good quality stuff.)


----------

